# Whatever happened to???



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Our favorite bird club owner Guy Sparks??? 

Is he experiencing his own brand of justice down at the point or what??

I know for a fact that I am hoping that somebody is getting my monies worth!!!!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

???? I don't know, but I can check Monday!


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

he is currently in he pokey for abusing a little kids and animal cruelty.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

The boys down in Gunnison are taking good care of Mr. Sparks at the moment. Felony Theft and "Attempted" Sexual Abuse of a Child would be what's keeping him there, for hopefully a long time yet. No animal cruelty conviction/plea. Must have been part of "the deal." But being the realist that I am, I know it won't be long until he's paroled and probably back to his old habits. Shouldn't be running any bird hunting operations, though.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Right now Wasatch Wing and Clay is cleaning up their mess and had guys clubhouse tested for meth....any guesses on the outcome? :mrgreen:

Wasatch Wing and Clay operation this year is looking good.
http://www.wasatchwingandclay.com/


----------

